# EXPERIENCED Snow Sales Person Needed



## LoveSnow234 (Oct 12, 2010)

We are looking for an experienced snow removal sales person. We are willing to pay for relocation if necessary. Applicant MUST have own vehicle, drivers license, and SNOW sales experience. Please e-mail resume to [email protected] along with salary history.


----------

